# Black widow ?



## Travelingman07 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey guys,

Just looking for some advice from all the tradgeeks on whether a black widow is worth the money or not? I am currently shooting a big jims buffalo and have no complaints but that black widow makes me drool every time I see one should I do it or not.

Thanks ,
Travelingman07


----------



## Stephen Dendy (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a 58 inch KBX model and I love it. If you're patient you can find one used for half the price of a new one.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 31, 2016)

I would say no. I have a PL and while it is a fine bow, well made, ect, I would not pay the new price. You can get just as much bow for half the cost. I know a few Widdow guys that don't want anything else, and that's fine. But not me.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 31, 2016)

To each his/her own, but if I had the money to spend on a Wider, I'd spend it on something else.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 31, 2016)

Just find a used one


----------



## robert carter (Jan 31, 2016)

I have owned 4 I think.Fine bows but they honestly don`t shoot no better than a bow half the price. They are great guys to deal with and great bows but I doubt I will by another. But you will not be happy till try one. RC


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 31, 2016)

I had one, I really liked it. I ended up selling it. Over time it got a little heavy, like carrying a car battery around in the woods. And I never could get rid of that "BONK" sound that it made. I have a few bows that suit me a little better now.  That Big Jim that you have is one of the finest bows that you will ever put in your hand.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 1, 2016)

I have shot them for nearly 40 years but can't give s comparison to other bows because they are all I have ever carried save a few old Bear bows when I first started hunting.  I will say this, they are very well built.  My last one got me through nearly 20 years of hard hunting.  Look for a used one of 2-5 years old and save a few hundred $.  You will not be sorry.  Stay away from ironwood if you want a light bow.


----------



## chenryiv (Feb 1, 2016)

Like most guys have already said, I had to have one and picked up a couple used ones over the years.  They're great bows and Roger and the staff provide awesome service, but you can definitely find great bows at half to a quarter of the price of a new one


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 1, 2016)

chenryiv said:


> Like most guys have already said, I had to have one and picked up a couple used ones over the years.  They're great bows and Roger and the staff provide awesome service, but you can definitely find great bows at half to a quarter of the price of a new one



a case in point: Todd Cook built this one for me last year. It's light, fast, and accurate. I haven't hunted with it a whole lot, but that's going to change.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 1, 2016)

That's a great looking bow.  I didn't know Todd had skills like that!  It's sharp!  Good job Todd!


----------



## Stephen Dendy (Feb 2, 2016)

That's a fine looking bow! Looks like I need to get on Todds list haha.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 3, 2016)

X2 on that!


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 3, 2016)

Stephen Dendy said:


> That's a fine looking bow! Looks like I need to get on Todds list haha.



Thanks guys but no list here. It's just a hobby for me.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 3, 2016)

Barebowyer said:


> That's a great looking bow.  I didn't know Todd had skills like that!  It's sharp!  Good job Todd!



Todd sure does have skills!!!!

maybe you could shoot someone's at a shoot near you....it is a fine bow, I know some folks that shoot nothing else. But most you fellers don't keep a bow forever anyway, find one used!


----------



## RogerB (Feb 9, 2016)

Like I've always said "I like shooting with widow shooters, gives me a big advantage"


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 9, 2016)

RogerB said:


> Like I've always said "I like shooting with widow shooters, gives me a big advantage"



Ouch.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Feb 17, 2016)

Take these fine folks advice and give a used one the good ole college try. When you do, I'll bet you will want to spend that thousand dollars on a new one not too long afterwards.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 18, 2016)

I looked at Widder's for sometime before I purchased my latest  bow. Shot all kinds of higher end bow in the mean time.   
IMO ....what ever that's worth!  
It's like buying a truck... 
Finally decided they are way over priced, with many bows of better or equal quality available.  Ended up buying a nice Bob Lee, Takedown Recurve, found it to be the smoothest, quietest, easiest to tune of all the bow I shot .. and for allot less $$$   Rob and the folks at BL are great to work with..


----------



## Silver Mallard (Feb 26, 2016)

I have a widow and while its a great bow, It doesnt shoot any better or worse than my other bows do. I did what the others have suggested for you and bought a used one.


----------



## dewclaw (Feb 27, 2016)

I have been shooting a Black Widow bow for the last six years and I am well pleased with it.


----------



## Travelingman07 (Feb 28, 2016)

Well I bit the bullet and bought one this weekend at the spring fling looked and looked for a used one but no luck thanks for all the info and comments.

Travelingman07


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 29, 2016)

Wish ya all the best ...
A new bow is a big deal for all of us...!


----------



## RH Clark (Mar 20, 2016)

congrats!


----------



## robert carter (Mar 26, 2016)

Foot in mouth! I picked up a Widow LGG longbow at the state shoot from Big Jim. Love it. RC


----------



## dpoole (Mar 26, 2016)

robert carter said:


> Foot in mouth! I picked up a Widow LGG longbow at the state shoot from Big Jim. Love it. RC



RC you could kill critters with a strung up mop handle


----------

